# Ohio Students Excel at Worlds Largest Archery Tournament



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Twenty-seven Ohio teams with 632 student archers competed at the 2012 National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP) National Championship on May 11-12 in Louisville, Ky.More...

More...


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe Robin Hood was an Ohioan afterall !! Great to see them put a sport/ skill into schools like this. Been shooting a bow for years and it takes a well disciplined person to keep it together under pressure. KUDO'S to all who participated and a well deserved HURRAHH !, Mike


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations Megan Besecker of Troy, OH with a strong 5th place finish in the female division with a score of 289 out of possible 300!


----------

